# Mobile Rig Divers



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

Some more flatfish. These short trips are cheap but I'm ready to shoot something bigger. As always, God Bless Nick Saban. 

P.S. Pasadena was just as fun as The Big Easy!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, nice haul!

What depth are you guys finding them at?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

You guys sure make it look easy.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

thats perdido pass.... !!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

good nite that is super nice flatties!!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

BILL_MONEY said:


> thats perdido pass.... !!


 
i think you're right


----------

